# VR50 Pink Iridium or HI Persimmon



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

My wife uses some oakley pink iridium lenses over the persimmons for pretty much everything here in the PNW. The pink tint is really, really versatile, the only thing it performs worse in is direct sunlight, but it's still plenty dark enough for bluebird days.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

after reading a lot, I am torn between the same two: VR50 Pink Iridium and H.I. Persimmon.

Which are the main differences? which is the most versatile? when the former is better than the latter?
thanks really a lot in advance


----------



## outofcontrol (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the VR50 pink iridium for my splice too and i must say it's a great lens. I use it as my go to lens. I love the way it doesn't distort the colors that much but still blocks enough sun. It's great for a variaty of conditions. Partly cloudy, cloudy and greybird are the conditions I use it in. But it's still ok in bluebird. I used it a couple of times when it was foggy or snowing and it was ok but at times it was hard to see the difference in terrain.

edit: I have no experience with HI persimmon


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

it seems the VR50 let less light in than HI Persimmon. 
My main concern is dark zones in late afternoon and you cant see the terrain, or when it's foggy and white and snowy. 
I read these two are the best ones. My eyes are dark and used to sun, so higher light transmission is not a problem on bluebird.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Either one will be perfectly fine. Pick the one that is cheaper or that matches your outfit/eye color/whatever.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use Pink Iridium as my go to lens with HI Yellow on days I know its going to be low/flat light. HI persimmon is more versatile for the lower light days. I had problems with it on bluebird days but not with the pink iridium


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Pink Iridium...I recommend this lense as I wear it and love it. I snowboard in the midwest where it can get cloudy and I also do night riding. Its the only lense that I feel can work on a bluebird day and low light conditions. Yellow is not good for bluebird at all.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

CAlvary

but how possible VR50 works better than HI Persimmon in low light? they let less light in, so I thought HI Pers would be better...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

lorcar said:


> CAlvary
> 
> *but how possible VR50 works better than HI Persimmon in low light*? they let less light in, so I thought HI Pers would be better...


He did not say that. In any case, the lenses are close enough that they both are excellent all-around lense, VR50 a tiny bit more towards the brighter end of the spectrum and HI Persimmon a little to the darker end. Both will handle the vast majority of conditions perfectly fine.


----------

